# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Uporczywy ból za mostkiem

## salata

Witam!
Od tygodnia męczy mnie ból za mostkiem. Na początku myślałam, ze to serce, jednak po posiłku ból się zmniejszył. W chwili kiedy robiłam się głodna ból się nasilał. Niestety po jakimś czasie jedzenie juz nie pomagało - boli mnie cały czas. Ból się nie nasila przy wysiłku ale zaczął wędrować do nadbrzusza i nad mostek po prawej stronie. Nie mam zgagi lecz dzisiejszej nocy poczułam pieczenie. rok temu miałam robioną gastroskopię i wyszła mi pojedyncza nadżerka przełyku. Ból jest dziwny taki tępy i pusty. czasami mam wrażenie jak by mi ktoś usiadł na klatce piersiowej. Przy przełykaniu nie czuje dyskomfortu, żoładek tez mnie nie boli - tylko w nocy czuję delikatne pieczenie. Zrobiłam test na helicobacter - wynik negatywny. W przyszłym tygodniu wybieram sie do gastrologa. Boje sie, ze może to być coś poważnego.

----------


## Krzysztof

Ból za mostkiem, poza przyczynami kardiologicznymi i psychicznymi najczęściej jest związany z układem pokarmowym. Wskazuje również na to jego związek z brakiem pokarmu w żołądku oraz wykryta nadżerka przełyku. Jeśli wizyta u gastrologa jest umówiona, nie ma powodów do martwienia się "na zapas", ból i pieczenie najczęściej mają związek z chorobą refluksową przełyku lub chorobą wrzodową. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## salata

Bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź. Przeglądałam swoje badania i znalazłam bardzo interesującą informację: amylaza - 13, to chyba sporo poniżej normy. Czy ten enzym może mieć coś wspólnego z problemami gastrycznymi?

----------

